# PCGH-Shirt 'Aus dem Weg - ich bin Admin!' mit neuem Design



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Shirt 'Aus dem Weg - ich bin Admin!' mit neuem Design gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Shirt 'Aus dem Weg - ich bin Admin!' mit neuem Design


----------



## Oliver (12. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm 2!


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (12. Februar 2009)

Finde das lustiger : Admin T-Shirt White


----------



## DerZwerg (12. Februar 2009)

gibt es das eigentlich auch irgendwo im laden da ich keine lust habe mich da anzumelden und das geld zu überweisen


----------



## Fransen (12. Februar 2009)

Bekommt man zu dem Shirt auch gleich die passenden Rechte im Forum??


----------



## Athlon76 (12. Februar 2009)

Frag mich nur, warum da steht auch in 5XL und man kann nur bis XXL auswählen?


----------



## iMaGE (12. Februar 2009)

BoehseTante schrieb:


> Frag mich nur, warum da steht auch in 5XL und man kann nur bis XXL auswählen?



ja ne? damit hat man schon die meisten Admins aus dem Kundenkreis ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Dark Mark (13. Februar 2009)

Admin ftw :d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Deneb86 (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mit so einem shirt an die arbeit kommen würde, dann wäre mein chef sicherlich auf 180, weile r ganz und garnicht auf sowas steht (er ist ADMIN am rechenzentrum)


----------

